# Burning CD's with Windows Media Player



## JSquared (Jun 25, 2005)

I have burned 2 CD's using Windows Media Player without any problems. However, recently I have wasted about 7 CD's trying to get Windows to work. It goes through the motions and begins to burn but then eventually it will tell me an error has occured and it closes everything and I'm left with a lousy CD. I've tried doing things that the error thing said, but it hasn't helped, I just end up with more useless CD's. I've also tried using a different player besides windows, is there something wrong with my CD writer? (I've also had no success burning video onto a DVD when it says it is successful through a different program). Thanks for any help.


----------



## fearfac (Jul 11, 2005)

For further assistance please post the error (code) that media player is giving you as this may give more insight into if its the drive itself or just a simple software problem  also make and model of ur burner would help


----------



## JSquared (Jun 25, 2005)

Sure, do you know if there's a way to get that error number back without having to waste another CD? Also, where would I find what make or model burner I own? Sorry, new to all this stuff. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JSquared (Jun 25, 2005)

Error ID: OxC00D11AB
Condition ID: Ox00000000

Still no luck with burning. I have went to Start > Run> services.msc and checked imapi which is on start and automatic. I have tried different writing speeds and the CD's I used had worked before so I know that isn't the problem. Lately I am also having problems with playing DVD's, sometimes they won't play at all, other times they will, then they will stop working in the middle of the DVD. I'm thinking of just cleaning windows and starting all over because there's a mess of problems and I've only had the computer for 2 months.


----------



## PCPain (Jul 23, 2005)

*Need more memory?*

How much RAM is in your machine? All these problems sound related to buffering. Also what burning software do you use? If you are trying to copy commercially made discs you might be running into copy protection problems as well.


----------



## JSquared (Jun 25, 2005)

There should be 1 GB of RAM, so that shouldn't be a problem. I'm not sure exactly what burning software it is or where to find it, so I'll name some things I have. Sonic Record Now is a program I have, but I installed SonicStage 3.1 and I don't know if that came with that or not, because I could burn CD's before. Also Realtek AC97 Audio but I don't think that's the burning software. It's just whatever came with the computer, which I didn't have problems with my first 2 CD's. I'm making CD's from songs I downloaded, so copyright protection shouldn't be a problem. If those aren't the burning software, where would I find what I have? Thanks.


----------



## PCPain (Jul 23, 2005)

Sonic makes burning software. What speed are you burning at? I get the best results at 1X or 2X tops. Do you copy from CD to CD-R directly or must you create a CD image file on the hard drive first? Is the burner a few years old? It could just be dirty and using a CD or DVD lens cleaning disc might help.


----------



## JSquared (Jun 25, 2005)

The first two times it worked the speed was set to the default, which I think was 16X, then I have tried doing it at 8X and that didn't work. How I burned successfully the first two times was by using Windows Media Player and just burning a playlist I created. I'm using CD-R's. I got the laptop in May with the burner, so it's far from old.


----------



## PCPain (Jul 23, 2005)

The error code indicates there might be something wrong with your sound card (or drivers) or other playback hardware. Other than that I would suggest a firmware upgrade for the burner but that must be done exactly as the manufacturer says, and it can still go wrong.


----------

